# Fuse



## Gina Ford (Mar 15, 2004)

I need some help family. I have to pick up the fuse to put in my 99 Expedition so that I can run the fridge off of the truck batterywhile pulling. I have several empty wells in the fuse box and I don't know which size fuse to get or which well to put the fuse in. If you can help without actually seeing the septup, I sure would appreciate it.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

If I understand right, you want to put in the fuse that will let the trailer battery charge off of the vehicle when it is hooked up. I know some trucks do not have the fuse installed.

Do you have the trailer battery installed and hooked up? The trailer battery should be installed because even when you are plugged in to shore power, the 12V system in the trailer needs the stable voltage supply a battery gives off. It will also power the brakes in case the truck becomes detached from the trailer and the breakaway switch is activated.

If you look in the lid of the fusebox or somewhere in that area should be a diagram and listing of what fuses are for what. Or maybe check the manual. I would look for one that says something about the trailer wiring harness. Hopefully one of the ford guys can help out here.

Mike


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I had to do the same for my Av (cheapskate GM). It should show you exactly where it goes when you open the fuse box and in the owners manual. I had two openings in my setup, but it was clear which one I was suppose to plug it into. If your not sure zip by your vehicle dealer and ask them.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

One of the guys at work has a 98 expy and we looked in the manual. It's slot number 16, 40A. In the manual it was called the trailer battery charger fuse relay.

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Steve,

You didn't get a fuse with the factory brake controller harness? Did your truck come with the HD tow package, or did you add it aftermarket?

Tim


----------



## Gina Ford (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks so much. I knew I could count on you all!!!!!!!!!!!!. I can't wait to go home from work and put the fuse in. We are going this weekend on our first trip in the new camper, can't WAIT sunny 
thanks again


----------

